# NOS4A2



## L.L.Lotte (Jun 17, 2019)

Just binge watched this show. Like everything AMC does, it was was pretty good quality show. And i see what the author did there with the name, a play on nosferatu. 

I haven't read the book so dont know how well it was adapted, but i found it an interesting spin on vampirism and i liked that the heroine's special power didnt give her a super-powered advantage.

Zachary Quinto seems to always make a great villian, and this time was no different. Such great acting.

My only complaint would be the way they handled the the love interest plot. More precisely how they ended it. 



Spoiler



What else could she have expected to happen when she deliberately set a car on fire while her boyfriend was trapped inside? She pretty much sacrificed her boyfriend.



While this would make a satisfactory single season show, they did leave it open for the possibility of a second season.


----------



## Narkalui (Jun 17, 2019)

That looks really good. When is it on in the uk? Or have I already missed it?


----------



## nixie (Jun 17, 2019)

@Narkalui, I liked the look of this. Quick search shows will be aired by AMC on 19th August 9pm.


----------



## Narkalui (Jun 17, 2019)

So the big question is: Do I have AMC on my Virgin package?


----------



## L.L.Lotte (Jun 17, 2019)

The entire season is on Amazon Prime Video now. That's how I watched it already. Although, not sure if you can get access to it in the UK on Amazon?


On another note, just noticed that Amazon has it classified as a comedy... uh, sure Amazon, if you say so...


----------



## nixie (Jun 17, 2019)

Being a bit of a weirdo, I don't have Amazon prime, Netflix , Now TV or any other streaming service


----------



## nixie (Aug 18, 2019)

Anyone else watching it?
I haven't made up my mind yet , first couple of episodes have been slow, I'll give it a little longer because the storyline is good. An old guy in a rolls kidnapping children, starts  growing younger. A girl who can find missing things. Hopefully it will start to pick up.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Aug 25, 2019)

I’m really looking forward to it Nix but what channel/steamer is it on? 

I’ve not seen anything about it on
Nfx or Am. 

ph


----------



## nixie (Aug 25, 2019)

AMC, Tuesday's 9pm.


----------



## Jeffbert (Sep 24, 2019)

I have seen the whole series; as I think it is more a mini-series, and has apparently ended with the 10th episode/installment. Oops, Wiki says 2nd season is on the way.

It is a supernatural thriller, and features Charlie Manx  (Z. Quinto) who is linked to a classic  Rolls Royce in such a way, that when its fuel in nearly gone, he become very elderly/sickly, etc., and when it is in pristine condition with a full tank, he is a young man, full of energy. 

His character is abducting / saving unhappy children from abusive or neglectful parents, and taking them to Christmasland. He is the villain, for those who did not already know.

Good guys include a psychic girl who makes predictions using Scrabble tiles that she dumps out of the pouch that holds them, and arranges them in such a way that they spell something meaningful. Another girl rides around on a motorcycle and occasionally crosses a mystic covered bridge that only she can see. 

I highly recommend this series!


----------

